# Flying on ET day success stories please?



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm due to fly back home on ET day & am worried this is going to affect my chances of implantation.
Can any ladies out there give me some success stories please to help ease the anxiety?

Thanks 

M
Xxx


----------



## eiluj68 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Michimoo
I flew back from Prague to London on transfer day and got my first ever BFP. Just don't go lifting any heavy bags and you'll be fine    Good luck!


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

I flew on et day. Embryos back in around midday, on a plane around 6 pm. Athens to Manchester. First ever bfp, now due in 4 days!! I'd do it again, first bfp that stuck in about 9 transfers. Xxx


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Good luck. Xxxx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Fantastic thank ladies. 
Yes if all goes to plan it'll be a morning transfer & an evening flight.

Thanks so much for reassuring me as Dr Goggle was saying a definite "No,No"! 

xxxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Stay away from tjose scanning machines where you put your hand luggage. While on the plane, don't cross your legs, walk around every hour and drink water. Gl


----------



## kirsty5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi michimoo

I flew from Athens to Manchester after having et at 10 am and was on the 2 pm flight home. That was with my son who's now 15 months. Then recently I had et at 12 midday and flew home at 8 pm and am now 10 weeks pg. You will be fine. Wishing you lots and lots of luck!!

K x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Is it ok to go through the metal detector machine thing? Do they have body scanners many airports?

I know its all probably ok but just wondering now!


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

I didn't think about any scanners, just did what I normally do. I didn't avoid anything. Xxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

About the body scanners,  ask at the airport,  but I was told that the bag scanners  are harmful.


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

I've flown after every transfer and no problems.  Last 2 cycles I flew long haul (21 hours, Turkey to Australia) and the first was a bfp and DS born in March, second was not long ago and I am pregnant with twins from that cycle.  First one I was very careful and didn't lift anything - second cycle it was impossible, I carried DS and luggage and it didn't affect the result and as I said it is twins  

As for the scanners, def keep away from bag scanners as they are xray, the metal detectors are supposed to be ok - but they are electromagnetic radiation and I didn't want to risk it so I just said I was pregnant and they let you walk through the side of it and they pat you down.  Second time I had DS with me and they didn't want him going through the scanner so they were telling me to take him around the side, I didn't even had to say I was pregnant.  So I am guessing that if the staff don't want you going through it with a baby that maybe it isn't so safe?


----------

